# أمتى تعرف انك دنجوان ناجح؟



## marcelino (13 مايو 2010)

*أمتى تعرف انك دنجوان ناجح؟

1_ كل ما تشوف بنت تحوم حواليها لحد ماتتعرف عليها حتى لو هى مش طيقاك؟

2 _ تستعرض امكانياتك قدام البنات علشان تثبت تفوقك حتى لو آذيت اشخاص اخرين واخترقت خصوصياتهم ؟

3 _ متقولش كلمه كويسه فى حد من بنى جنسك علشان تظهر انت فى صورة الملاك ؟

4_ تكتب قصيده يوميا وترسلها لكل بنت تعرفها وتقولها القصيده دى علشانك انتى علشان مافيش واحده تطير منك وكلهم يفضلوا متعلقين بسعتك  و وقت ماتزهق منها ترميها؟

5 _ لو شايف نفسك واحد من اللى فوق .. هقولك بس انك متستاهلش أنك تكون بنى ادم  اصلا
وكله سلف ودين ربنا مش بينسي ..


ورقم 6 ده للبنات

6_ الكلام الحلو سهل وكتير بس الناصحه والعاقله والتقيله المفروض تاخد بالها من الكلام كويس
وتحس ان كان اول مره اتقال ولا دى المره المليون وانها اسطوانه بتتعاد وبتتكرر يوميا عشرات المرات

ياريت نفوق ونخلى بالنا علشان مصلحتنا بس ..

بس
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مايو 2010)

*ثانكس ميلو على موضوعك وتنبيهك اننا لازم كلنا ناخد بالنا من نفسنا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي مايلو علي النصيحة*
*فعلا لازم ناخد بالنا كوبس جدا *
​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ثانكس ميلو على موضوعك وتنبيهك اننا لازم كلنا ناخد بالنا من نفسنا​*



*ثانكس كوكى
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2010)

صح يا بنى عندك حق الاسطوانات كترت اليومين دول

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

*حلوة حكاية الاسطوانات دى
مثل ما يكون شباب مبرمجة...
*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

موضوع رااائع جدااااا 

شكرا ليكم

​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي مايلو علي النصيحة*
> *فعلا لازم ناخد بالنا كوبس جدا *
> ​



*ثانكس روكا
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 مايو 2010)

> *4_ تكتب قصيده يوميا وترسلها لكل بنت تعرفها وتقولها  القصيده دى علشانك انتى علشان مافيش واحده تطير منك وكلهم يفضلوا متعلقين  بسعتك  و وقت ماتزهق منها ترميها؟*



اصلى يعمنا حلوه الجمله دى عجبتنى جدا


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2010)

اتمنى الكل ياخد باله  فعلا 

تنبيهات  مهمه  مارسيلينو 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## losivertheprince (15 مايو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *
> 3 _ متقولش كلمه كويسه فى حد من بنى جنسك علشان تظهر انت فى صورة الملاك ؟
> *




*سلام المسيح
جميلة الجملة دى قوى بجد لأن الى بتنطبق عليهم صفات هذا الدنجوان هم أبناء للشياطين وليسوا أبناء الله لآنهم لايذكرون الأخرين بالخير بل مايهمهم هو منظرهم وصورتهم أمام الناس ( الجنس الآخر ) 
وفى النهاية يتم إكتشاف من هم 

ربنا يرحمنا ويستر على اخواتنا 
*​


----------



## marcelino (16 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صح يا بنى عندك حق الاسطوانات كترت اليومين دول
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل​



*ربنا يرحمناا

ثانكس تاسونى
*​


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صح يا بنى عندك حق الاسطوانات كترت اليومين دول
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل​



*ثانكس تاسونى

ربنا يهدى
*​


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *حلوة حكاية الاسطوانات دى
> مثل ما يكون شباب مبرمجة...
> *​




*مبرمجه على الفساد !
*​


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رااائع جدااااا
> 
> شكرا ليكم
> 
> ​



*شكرا يا باشا مرورك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2010)

*فعلا يا ميلو معاك حق*

*لازم ناخد بالنا كويس*

*تسلم ايدك*

*واحلي تقييم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2010)

موضوع فعلا جميل جدا
وياريت كل بنت تاخد بالها فعلا من اي حد بتكلمه

وميرسي يا ميلو علي الموضوع الجامد دا​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اصلى يعمنا حلوه الجمله دى عجبتنى جدا




*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> اتمنى الكل ياخد باله  فعلا
> 
> تنبيهات  مهمه  مارسيلينو
> 
> ...




*يارررريت

ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

*

6_ الكلام الحلو سهل وكتير بس الناصحه والعاقله والتقيله المفروض تاخد بالها من الكلام كويس
وتحس ان كان اول مره اتقال ولا دى المره المليون وانها اسطوانه بتتعاد وبتتكرر يوميا عشرات المرات

برافوووووو يا مارووو كلام تماااام يا باشا
ربنا يحافظ على بناتة ويهدى ولادة
*


----------



## Critic (22 مايو 2010)

*موضوع معدى يا كوتش :d*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2010)

كلام فى الجون يامارو
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marcelino (23 مايو 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> جميلة الجملة دى قوى بجد لأن الى بتنطبق عليهم صفات هذا الدنجوان هم أبناء للشياطين وليسوا أبناء الله لآنهم لايذكرون الأخرين بالخير بل مايهمهم هو منظرهم وصورتهم أمام الناس ( الجنس الآخر )
> وفى النهاية يتم إكتشاف من هم
> 
> ...




*اميييييين

ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم وجميل يا مارسلينو 
ومهم ولازم كل بنت تاخد بالها من نفسها كويس
ومن الكلام اللى بقى محفوظ ده 
ثانكس لك ولتنبيهك
​


----------



## marcelino (13 سبتمبر 2010)

Critic قال:


> *موضوع معدى يا كوتش :d*




نورت يا معدى :hlp:​


----------



## marcelino (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> كلام فى الجون يامارو
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




ثانكس يا نيفا​


----------



## back_2_zero (13 سبتمبر 2010)

* 6_ الكلام الحلو سهل وكتير بس الناصحه والعاقله والتقيله المفروض تاخد بالها من الكلام كويس*
* وتحس ان كان اول مره اتقال ولا دى المره المليون وانها اسطوانه بتتعاد وبتتكرر يوميا عشرات المرات*

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*على كدا بقة كل الولالالالالالالاد دنجوااااااااانااااااااات *​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا والأجمل فعلا ان اللى بيقولة ولد مش بنت*
*ثانكس مارسلينو ربنا معاك :new4:*


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع مهم وجميل يا مارسلينو
> ومهم ولازم كل بنت تاخد بالها من نفسها كويس
> ومن الكلام اللى بقى محفوظ ده
> ثانكس لك ولتنبيهك
> ​




ثانكس ديدى لمشاركتك​


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> * 6_ الكلام الحلو سهل وكتير بس الناصحه والعاقله والتقيله المفروض تاخد بالها من الكلام كويس*
> * وتحس ان كان اول مره اتقال ولا دى المره المليون وانها اسطوانه بتتعاد وبتتكرر يوميا عشرات المرات*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *على كدا بقة كل الولالالالالالالاد دنجوااااااااانااااااااات *​




يسلام !!!!!!!!​


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا والأجمل فعلا ان اللى بيقولة ولد مش بنت*
> *ثانكس مارسلينو ربنا معاك :new4:*



الاعتراف بالحق بقى :hlp:

ثانكس مرورك​


----------



## back_2_zero (15 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> يسلام !!!!!!!!​



يا سلالالالالالالالامين 
فيه اعتراض :t36::t36:
​


----------



## marcelino (15 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> يا سلالالالالالالالامين
> فيه اعتراض :t36::t36:
> ​



ده فى 3 مليون اعتراض :2:​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

رووووعة


----------



## Nemo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

صحيح عندك حق والاسطوانات المشروخة كتيييييييير
ميرسى يا لينو الموضوع جميل
الرب يباركك وتوعينا


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2010)

عماد موسى ذكى قال:


> رووووعة




*اشكرك على مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> صحيح عندك حق والاسطوانات المشروخة كتيييييييير
> ميرسى يا لينو الموضوع جميل
> الرب يباركك وتوعينا




*شكرا يا نيمو
*​


----------



## انريكي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جدا مهم

واكثر من جميل

شكرا يا غالي

الري يباركك


----------

